

Reagi: Experimental FRP library for Clojure - spooneybarger
https://github.com/weavejester/reagi

======
macmac
How does this compare to Javelin?
([https://github.com/tailrecursion/javelin](https://github.com/tailrecursion/javelin))
I realise of course that Javelin is ClojureScript, but I assume it would work
under Clojure too.

